

IOS6 security vulnerability in 2 seconds - fogonthedowns
https://twitter.com/JustinZollars/status/250751984792113152
Use siri to access any app from a locked iphone ios6
======
jonaphin
Wow, just tried.

Steps:

\- Do Not Unlock your phone

\- Activate Siri

\- Go to Town

This is potentially really dangerous. Now I'm wondering if apps themselves
should actually be responsible for granting permissions when the phone is
locked.

------
borg9888
You can of course always just disable siri for the lockscreen under
Settings->General->Passcode-Lock->Siri.

Wasn't this exploit reported for ios5 also ?

~~~
kysol
There was a fix in iOS 5.0.1 to stop the smart cover on iPad 2's allowing the
lock screen to be circumvented.

------
fogonthedowns
I have tested sending text messages and using twitter.

